# Apple looking to buy McLaren?



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Bloomberg news had a story about this with a side line that Apple has an automobile department with platform, hardware and software divisions--so they are positioned to either offer some sort of platform to car makers or to make their own car entirely. Interesting to think about the possibilities...


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Naturally, all parties are denying any rumors, but....
McLaren are already big into Edrive technology with a lot of experience and feed back from both their , F1 Hybrid race cars, the Hybrid road cars , their imminent full EV car, and their involvement in the FE race series where they supply the drive train and control packages for all teams.
I think all Apple could bring to the party is $$$ss !
..Now, a little speculation/ connection theory...and remember McClarens top designer was Gordon Murray, who has been trying to get his revolutionary "City Car" into production for some time ?....maybe it time that went full EV ??
http://www.topgear.com/car-news/concept/shell-has-squeezed-107mpg-gordon-murrays-city-car


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Whoa! Slow down there buddy. This is ground-breaking news. I do really hope this happens in the near future.


----------



## SoloOwners (Sep 19, 2016)

kennybobby said:


> Bloomberg news had a story about this with a side line that Apple has an automobile department with platform, hardware and software divisions--so they are positioned to either offer some sort of platform to car makers or to make their own car entirely. Interesting to think about the possibilities...


Yeah, there's another one about Apple wanting to buy Lit.
Kim only wishes...


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Step 1. Purchase stock in random car company.
Step 2. Leak that some large company is talks to buy car company.
Step 3. Sell stock on the speculation bubble.
Step 4. PROFIT!!!


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

@Wolf
i was so focused on the technical aspects that i hadn't even thought about the greed factor as motivation for the story--that's why i'll always be a poor southern squidbillie...

i guess we can believe it when we see it, otherwise it's just chatter.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll believ it when the apple car picks me up and takes me to the Apple Store to buy it.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

So I purchased some stock in Twitter.
Then leaked that Disney was interested in buying it.
Because you know an entertainment company would totally want to buy a messaging service... And people took the bait.
MAhahahhaaha.

PROFIT!!!! 



kennybobby said:


> @Wolf
> i was so focused on the technical aspects that i hadn't even thought about the greed factor as motivation for the story--that's why i'll always be a poor southern squidbillie...
> 
> i guess we can believe it when we see it, otherwise it's just chatter.


----------

